# "Les faux culs paieront" Interview exclusive du leader du Micazara



## l'écrieur (27 Juin 2006)

_A la suite d&#8217;une enqu&#234;te minutieuse, la r&#233;daction investigatrice de l&#8217;&#233;crieur, le bimensuel du soir des sous-sols forumesques, nous avons d&#233;couvert l&#8217;identit&#233; v&#233;ritable du leader de Micazara, le mouvement dont on ne sait que penser. Ses propos &#233;clairent d'un jour inattendu l'action de ces combattants de l'ombre, et ils r&#233;v&#232;lent de nombreux secrets des forums. Cela ne opuvait que pousser la r&#233;daction de l'&#233;crieur &#224; sortir cette &#233;dition sp&#233;ciale en dehors de son r&#233;seau de diffusion hors surface traditionnel.
Interview exclusive.
_

*Je voudrais tout d'abord vous remercier au nom de la r&#233;daction, c'est un grand honneur que vous faites &#224; notre gazette souterraine d'accepter cette interview publique. Vous &#234;tes le leader de ce mouvement dont on sait peu de choses, le mouvement international contre l'administrateur z&#233;l&#233; abraseur de raret&#233;s archivistiques, le Micazara. Quels sont les buts de votre mouvement ?*

L'&#233;croulement du syst&#232;me. Micazara est un front de r&#233;sistance &#224; la biens&#233;ance ambiante. Nous voulons pouvoir dire pipi caca, ne pas subir la censure automatique et syst&#233;matique de certains mots du vocabulaire argotique, nous voulons la lib&#233;ration de tous les posts enferm&#233;s, effac&#233;s, carott&#233;s, caviard&#233;s. Nous voulons mettre fin &#224; la censure et permettre aux forums d'expression d'&#234;tre de v&#233;ritables bordels organis&#233;s. Nous voulons la partouze g&#233;n&#233;rale, ou la fermeture totale. Et la d&#233;capitation de l'administrateur dictateur.

*La fermeture totale ? Ce mot d'ordre n&#8217;est pas un peu trop radical ?*

Nous sommes radicaux, et nous pissons &#224; la raie des mous et des mi&#232;vres. S'il faut mourir pour mieux rena&#238;tre, cela ne nous pose aucun probl&#232;me. Ces forums, tels quels, ne servent plus &#224; rien. 

*Et la d&#233;capitation de l'administrateur ne suffirait-elle pas &#224; satisfaire vos revendications ?*

Non. Elle nous procurerait certainement une jouissance, au cours de laquelle nous en profiterions pour &#233;purer de nos rangs les &#233;jaculateurs pr&#233;coces, ce qui serait doublement b&#233;n&#233;fique. Mais cela ne satisferait pas nos revendications, non. Les forums d'expression doivent &#234;tre lib&#233;r&#233;s, ou mourir, c'est l&#224; le programme du Micazara. Si l'on coupait la t&#234;te du dictateur, une autre repousserait sur le m&#234;me corps parasite, aid&#233;e par l'engrais des autres administrateurs imp&#233;rialistes et syphilitiques.

*Votre discours est agressif et souvent &#224; la limite de la violence et de la vulgarit&#233; gratuite. Pourquoi ?
*
La violence est inh&#233;rente &#224; la lutte.  Et nous assumons d'utiliser des armes violentes contre la censure inique et l'arbitraire injuste. Quant &#224; la vulgarit&#233;, elle est partie prenante de la vie. Nous devons imposer une lib&#233;ration sexuelle, et la langue fleurie est un &#233;l&#233;ment indispensable de l'expression de la libido, pour une grande partie de la population forumeuse.

*Et ces r&#233;f&#233;rences nombreuses au mouvement dada, &#224; quoi riment-elles ?
*
Dada ne rime pas. Dada n&#8217;a pas d&#8217;utilit&#233;. Dada lutte contre l&#8217;utilit&#233;. Dada n&#8217;existe pas, et c&#8217;est pour &#231;a que nous sommes dada. Dada ne se dit pas, ne s&#8217;&#233;crit pas, ne se raconte pas. Dada se vit, et c&#8217;est une exp&#233;rience lib&#233;ratrice et formidable.

*Votre mouvement est connu depuis peu. Depuis quand existez-vous r&#233;ellement ?
*
Le mouvement est n&#233; il y a un peu plus d'un an. Mais nous avons travaill&#233; en secret &#224; partir d'un petit groupe de posteurs. L'id&#233;e du mouvement est n&#233;e chez moi il y a fort longtemps. J'ai, en fait, toujours v&#233;cu dans ces forums.

*Toujours ? Qu'est-ce &#224; dire ?
*
Je suis une entit&#233; virtuelle. Je suis l'enfant de deux posteurs, que le pouvoir fasciste a banni, me laissant grandir dans la solitude num&#233;rique.

*L'enfant de deux posteurs bannis ? Mais c'est un scoop ! Peut-on vous demander quelle est l&#8217;identit&#233; de vos parents ?*

Bien s&#251;r. Ils sont d&#233;j&#224; exclus, ils ne risquent pas de repr&#233;sailles. Et de toute fa&#231;on, plus personne ne les conna&#238;t maintenant, ou presque. Je suis l'enfant d'OdileDeRay et de Gribouille.

*OdileDeRay et Gribouille ? C'est &#233;norme ! Vous avez des fr&#232;res et soeurs ? 
*
De v&#233;ritables fr&#232;res et soeurs, non. Mes parents ont con&#231;u d'autres cr&#233;atures avec d'autres posteurs. Mais peu d'entre eux ont surv&#233;cu.
*Pouvez-vous nous donner des noms ?
*
Vous me d&#233;go&#251;tez. La presse, m&#234;me underground, ne sait donc qu'&#234;tre people ?

*C'est la dure loi de l'audience, nous en sommes d&#233;sol&#233;s. Mais nous sommes aussi des opprim&#233;s en qu&#234;te de reconnaissance. Nous aussi, nous luttons par subversion.
*
Ce n'est pas grave. Passons. Puisque vous voulez que je l&#226;che des noms, je vais vous en donner en p&#226;ture pour votre lectorat avide. Mon p&#232;re, ce cochon, a eu un enfant avec Barbarella. Un jeune con, Stook. Aussi coureur que son p&#232;re, aussi na&#239;f que sa m&#232;re. Je ne sais pas o&#249; il est aujourd'hui. Il a disparu. Il me manque, m&#234;me si cet idiot avait largement prouv&#233; son inefficacit&#233; guerri&#232;re. Je lui avais dit que sa r&#233;volution &#233;tait une connerie. Il ne m'a pas &#233;cout&#233;. 
Odile, ma m&#232;re, a enfant&#233; un monstre avec ZeBig. Il s'appelle Paul Foguenne. Aussi d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233;ment gentil que son p&#232;re, et aussi timbr&#233; que ma m&#232;re. Je ne veux plus parler de lui. Il m'a terriblement d&#233;&#231;u en se mariant avec Silvia. Silvia &#233;tait ma femme, et ce b&#226;tard me l'a piqu&#233;.


_Suite post 2_


----------



## l'écrieur (27 Juin 2006)

*Votre femme ? Mais n'&#234;tes vous pas vous-m&#234;me une femme ?
*
C'est en partie exact. Je suis une femme avec un gode-ceinture organique greff&#233; aux hanches. Et des gonades v&#233;ritables, qui proviennent d'un don d'organe d'un v&#233;ritable h&#233;doniste, aujourd'hui rang&#233; des camions.

*Une transexuelle ?*

Pourquoi cette question ? Vous voulez me voir &#224; poil ? Vous &#234;tes aussi libidineux que votre avatar le laisse croire.

*Pas du tout, je vous crois. J'exprimais juste l'&#233;tonnement de mes lecteurs. Puis-je continuer &#224; vous appeler madame ?
*
Ne m'appelez pas, c'est mieux. Mon nom ne peut &#234;tre connu. Si je vous le disais, je serais oblig&#233;e de vous supprimer &#224; la fin de cet entretien.

*Justement, votre mouvement a une r&#233;putation de grande violence, d'intol&#233;rance, m&#234;me. *

Pas du tout. Nous sommes ouverts &#224; tous les membres, pourvus qu'ils sachent se bouger. Mais notre mouvement tient &#224; rester efficace, et cela passe par l'organisation du secret. Seul un tout petit noyau se conna&#238;t et se c&#244;toie, et c'est l&#224; notre force. Les forums sont remplis d'espions, de l&#226;ches, de sans grade avides de pouvoir, de matons et de garde-chiourmes toujours pr&#234;ts &#224; faire du z&#232;le pour plaire aux masses ou aux classes privil&#233;gi&#233;es. Regardez les mod&#233;rateurs. Personne ne moufte parmi les jeunes recrues, elles sont toutes format&#233;es par le syst&#232;me &#233;ducatif mis en place ces derni&#232;res ann&#233;es. Et les plus anciens sont les plus hargneux, et les principaux cadres du syst&#232;me autoritaire. Regardez &#224; quelle vitesse et avec quelle c&#233;l&#233;rit&#233; les deux grad&#233;s du Bar, le chat ultra-violent et le loup sadique, ont format&#233; ce pauvre nephou.
Pourtant, il aurait pu &#234;tre des notres. Mais il a c&#233;d&#233; aux sir&#232;nes de la c&#233;l&#233;brit&#233;. Quant aux verts qui auraient pu mener le combat, ils sont partis, &#233;c&#339;ur&#233;s par la violence de l'administrateur et de sa clique. Sauf nos propres sous-marins, que nous laissons en planque dormante pour le jour J.

*Ce n'est pas la premi&#232;re fois que vous parlez de clique, &#224; qui pensez-vous, exactement ?*

Vous le savez tr&#232;s bien. Ils vous ont r&#233;duits au silence et &#224; la clandestinit&#233;, vous aussi. Je pense aux anciens supermod&#233;rateurs, d'abord. Bilbo et webO ont fait, &#224; leur fa&#231;on, r&#233;gner la terreur parmi l'&#233;quipe. Tandis que l'autre violet iod&#233;, l'immonde rezba le manipulateur, soudait l'&#233;quipe dans un seul objectif, la contention des posteurs, tout en d&#233;ployant des discours d&#233;magogiques l&#233;nifiants &#224; destination des masses forumeuses. Quant &#224; Amok, il imposait sa monarchie cuissardesque et dilettante, c'est tout ce qui l'int&#233;ressait. Mais il &#233;tait un complice int&#233;ress&#233;. Comme bilbo et webO, d'ailleurs, qui tirent aujourd'hui les dividendes de leur concupiscence complice.

*Comment &#231;a ?*

Ils se sont servi des forums et de leur position au sein de ceux-ci. &#192; des fins sexuelles pour webO, &#224; des fins professionnelles pour bilbo. Les deux ont gagn&#233;, dans leur r&#244;le de tra&#238;tre violet, les moyens de l'assurance qui leur manquait pour leur entreprise personnelle. Vous ne saviez pas &#231;a ?

*Je ne l'avais pas compris de cette fa&#231;on. J'&#233;tais persuad&#233; qu'ils avaient &#233;t&#233; &#233;vinc&#233;s.*

&#201;vinc&#233;s ? Leur d&#233;part &#233;tait une mise en sc&#232;ne, pour les laver de tout soup&#231;on. Personne n'est &#233;vinc&#233;, d'ailleurs. Les cadres sont pouss&#233;s &#224; la d&#233;mission. Seuls quelques tr&#232;s rares &#233;l&#233;ments sont bannis &#224; vie. Et parmi les posteurs &#224; la vie longue, seuls mes parents ont &#233;t&#233; condamn&#233;s &#224; la perp&#233;tuit&#233;.

*L'origine de Micazara serait donc une vengeance personnelle ?*

Si vous entendez par l&#224; que je voudrais venger mes parents, non, pas du tout. Mes parents &#233;taient de sombres salauds. Ils m'ont reni&#233; affectivement, d&#232;s ma naissance. Ma m&#232;re voulait une fille forte, et mon p&#232;re un gar&#231;on hyst&#233;rique. Et je n'&#233;tais ni l'un ni l'autre. Ils m'ont tr&#232;s vite abandonn&#233; &#224; mon sort philosophique, se contentant de me nourrir de ci de l&#224;, jusqu'&#224; leur bannissement d&#233;finitif. Si des gens attentionn&#233;s ne m'avaient pas recueilli de temps en temps, cajol&#233;, prot&#233;g&#233; des criminels des forums, je n'aurais pas surv&#233;cu. Les seuls dont je pourrais avoir envie de me venger sont les voyous qui m'ont violent&#233; lorsque j'&#233;tais enfant. Mais c'est d&#233;j&#224; fait, ils ont eu leur punition. Ils p&#233;rissent par leurs p&#234;ch&#233;s. Le ni&#231;ois bande d&#233;sormais mou apr&#232;s &#234;tre tomb&#233; dans un tonneau de bromure. Son complice gascon urine du vinaigre et cherche l&#8217;&#233;nur&#233;sie. Quant &#224; l&#8217;helv&#232;te, il a fait une surdose de viagra. Il est r&#233;duit &#224; un &#233;tat de d&#233;chargeur automatique, et ne peut plus poster que d'une main, l'autre &#233;tant dans l'obligation de serrer son membre qui ne d&#233;bande plus jamais.


_suite post 3_


----------



## l'écrieur (27 Juin 2006)

Du reste, je ne leur en veux pas vraiment. Ce ne sont que des hommes, des sacs &#224; vider, en qu&#234;te de trou humide, comme tous les hommes ou presque. Et ce soir-l&#224;, les trois &#233;taient d&#233;fonc&#233;s par la drogue et l&#8217;alcool, comme trop souvent. Ils sont plut&#244;t &#224; plaindre. Et je leur dois d'ailleurs ma compl&#233;tude sexuelle. C'est apr&#232;s qu'ils m'aient violent&#233; en groupe que je me suis fait greffer ce magnifique gode ceinture, que j'ai vol&#233; dans la Bal de mac&#233;l&#232;ne. C'est avec lui que j'ai pu s&#233;duire le vieux clown, et que je lui ai extorqu&#233; ses testicules, apr&#232;s que nous nous f&#251;mes longuement et fougueusement p&#233;n&#233;tr&#233;s durant de longues nuits d'extase num&#233;rique. Tous ces hommes m&#8217;ont abus&#233;, et je les ai abus&#233;s en retour. C'est gr&#226;ce &#224; eux que j'ai acquis la force de combattre.

*Tout revient donc toujours au sexe ?*

Bien s&#251;r. Tout revient au sexe parce que tout vient du sexe. La libido est notre moteur cr&#233;atif, c'est chez elle qu'il faut puiser l'impulsion de l'art, de l'amour et de la col&#232;re, qui sont ses trois facettes flamboyantes. Je baise, donc je suis ! Ceux qui ne baisent pas n'existent pas. Hormis les drogu&#233;s, comme ceux que j'ai connus &#224; mes d&#233;pens, tous les criminels sexuels cherchent d'abord &#224; sortir du n&#233;ant dans lequel ils survivent. C'est pour cela que la baise doit &#234;tre obligatoire. Pour qu'il n'y ait plus de violeurs, et moins d'assassins. Si la soci&#233;t&#233; &#233;duquait les gens &#224; mieux baiser, &#224; ne plus avoir honte d'exprimer leurs d&#233;sirs, &#224; ne plus s'en tenir &#224; des codes bourgeois, nous n'aurions pas autant de probl&#232;mes. C'est pour &#231;a que la sexualit&#233; est notre moteur. La r&#233;volution sera sexuelle ou ne sera pas.

*J'ai lu &#231;a, il y a peu, et sous la plume d'un de vos ennemis, non ?*

Vous avez tout &#224; fait raison. Celui qui se fait appeler chaton a &#233;crit &#231;a. Je sais, pour ma part, que ce chaton est un chat de derri&#232;re, un fauve violent et sournois. Il a cherch&#233; &#224; m'amadouer, il a m&#234;me tent&#233; d'instaurer une complicit&#233; path&#233;tique. Mais je ne suis pas dupe des man&#339;uvres de ce colonel au petit pied.

*Vous n'avez pas confiance en grand monde. Pourquoi alors avoir tent&#233; cette campagne de recrutement par mp ?*

Pour faire le tri, et y voir plus clair. Apr&#232;s l'&#233;pisode de la fermeture du Bar, et de sa r&#233;ouverture honteuse sous des formes &#233;dulcor&#233;es et polic&#233;es, nous avons voulu compter les v&#233;ritables r&#233;sistants potentiels, savoir dans quel camp r&#233;sidait encore le feu de l'espoir.

*Pourquoi avoir commenc&#233; par rezba, dans ce cas ?*

rezba soup&#231;onnait notre existence. C'est un expert des bas-fonds, et il fait des fiches sur tout le monde. C'est lui qui nous a approch&#233;. Il a d'abord tent&#233; de nous infiltrer, sans succ&#232;s. Puis, il a retourn&#233; deux de nos premiers recrut&#233;s, un couple prometteur. Ils n'ont pas parl&#233;, ou seulement par bribes. Mais ils ont disparu des forums. Nous avons mis longtemps &#224; comprendre cela. Entre temps, il a tent&#233; des man&#339;uvres d'approches directes, nous laissant croire qu'il pourrait &#234;tre de notre c&#244;t&#233;, tout en feignant ne pas conna&#238;tre notre organisation, que nous ne lui avons d&#8217;ailleurs jamais r&#233;v&#233;l&#233;.
La lettre que nous lui avons adress&#233;e &#233;tait un app&#226;t pour le d&#233;couvrir. Nous avons flatt&#233; son &#233;go, d&#233;mesur&#233;ment, pour qu'il enfle et que sa tra&#238;trise &#233;clate au grand jour. Son post, les fronts purs, l'a d&#233;masqu&#233; tel qu'il est : un manipulateur, un libidineux avide de pouvoir, pr&#234;t &#224; tout pour imposer ses principes pervers. 
Les autres courriers ont &#233;t&#233; envoy&#233;s pour faire le tri parmi ceux qui r&#233;agissaient, ou pouvaient nous sembler int&#233;ress&#233;s par la d&#233;marche. 

*C'est un flop, non ?*

Vous n'y &#234;tes pas. C'est au contraire un immense succ&#232;s. Les combattants sinc&#232;res se sont r&#233;v&#233;l&#233;s, et notre puissance s'est accrue irr&#233;sistiblement. Nous sommes encore loin de l'arm&#233;e que nous souhaitons &#233;tablir, mais vous serez surpris des chemins que prendra notre victoire.  Cette campagne souterraine a cr&#233;&#233; des leurres, des fausses pistes, a r&#233;v&#233;l&#233; des combattants sinc&#232;res, et d&#233;masqu&#233; tous les hypocrites. Nous savons maintenant de qui il faut nous m&#233;fier v&#233;ritablement. Et je vous le garantis, nous serons impitoyables avec ceux qui jouent double jeu.  Et nous les connaissons. Les faux culs paieront !




_Propos recueillis par l'&#233;crieur._


----------



## Luc G (27 Juin 2006)

Enfin de l'info, du vécu* et en prime des nouvelles d'Odile (pas encore de sa serpillière mais ça ne saurait tarder) et de Gribouille.  

* ceux qui ont lu : "de la nympho, du vrai cul" feraient bien d'astiquer leurs lunettes


----------



## Lila (27 Juin 2006)

.....c'est beau !  
...con, mais beau !   

..ceci dit, à part la partie sur le sexe à laquelle j'adhère de tout mon être (je suis un  membre ardent), je doute vraiment de l'ampleur de la chose.

Non ce qui serait bien, c'est un défilé sur l'avenue principale, drapeaux rouges en tête et slogans sulfuriques en hymne...histoire de se rendre compte du truc...

...ou alors une photo de groupe..(à poil..)

....bonne bourre les gars (zé les filles, zé les zibrides ausssi)


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2006)

moi ce que j'en dis....


----------



## Luc G (27 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..ceci dit, à part la partie sur le sexe à laquelle j'adhère de tout mon être



Pour le septième ciel, vaut peut-être mieux décoller


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2006)

Amusant.
Un peu plus que les fronts purs, en tous cas.


Tu sais, rezba, iKool me déteste - et ça m'amuse beaucoup aussi.

Et puisqu'on en parle, quelqu'un sait où est passé stook ?


----------



## rezba (27 Juin 2006)

*Je veux un droit de r&#233;ponse officiel.*
Avec une interview exclusive, aussi.






_PS : heu... PonkeHead, je comprends rien &#224; ce que tu me dis. Tu t'es gourr&#233; de fil, ou quoi ? T'&#233;clairerais ma lanterne en mp ? Parce que iKool, je vois m&#234;me plus qui c'est... :mouais:_


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juin 2006)

C'est un savant m&#233;lange de r&#233;alit&#233; et de fiction  Je vous trouve path&#232;tique.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2006)

_PS : heu... PonkeHead, je comprends rien &#224; ce que tu me dis. Tu t'es gourr&#233; de fil, ou quoi ? T'&#233;clairerais ma lanterne en mp ? Parce que iKool, je vois m&#234;me plus qui c'est... :mouais:_[/QUOTE]
Un autre schizophr&#232;ne semblerait-il


----------



## Luc G (27 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Un autre schizophrène semblerait-il


et un psychat(re) ?


----------



## Luc G (27 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est un savant mélange de réalité et de fiction



La vraie vie, en somme


----------



## Amok (27 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Un autre schizophr&#232;ne semblerait-il


Ah oui, mais qui sait au moins quelles sont les deux solutions possibles :



> Nous voulons la partouze g&#233;n&#233;rale, ou la fermeture totale.



Et puis, Cat, finalement, cela peut aussi &#234;tre utile ! 



> nous en profiterions pour &#233;purer de nos rangs les &#233;jaculateurs pr&#233;coces



Depuis le temps que nous en r&#234;vons, si il peut le faire, pourquoi l'en emp&#233;cher ?!


----------



## rezba (27 Juin 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> La vraie vie, en somme



La vraie vie en baie de somme ?
Je commence à comprendre d'où vient ce bateau monté.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Juin 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> La vraie vie en baie de somme ?
> Je commence à comprendre d'où vient ce bateau monté.


L'homme de Picardie! Al&#232;m!


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juin 2006)

Il faut encore un peu travailler pour que &#231;a gagne en pertinence dada&#239;ste, il y a des incoh&#233;rences !


----------



## l'écrieur (27 Juin 2006)

Madame,

Apr&#232;s nos &#233;changes de messages de ce matin, j'avais entretenu l'espoir que vous ne feriez pas de confusion dans l'auteur de ces propos. Ces propos n'engagent pas la r&#233;daction, mais son auteur. Je vous prie par cons&#233;quent de bien vouloir rectifier l'orgine de la situation.


Quant &#224; l'&#233;pilogue de notre discussion, il semble, de source bien inform&#233;e, que l'administrateur des forums ait ferm&#233; le compte qui servait de boite aux lettres aux membres du  micazara, et que sa leader soit par cons&#233;quent injoignable par ce moyen.



Edit : merci d'avoir &#233;dit&#233;. M&#234;me si, pour le coup, c'est un peu radical. La prochaine fois, vous me permettrez de vous citer.
re


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juin 2006)

l'&#233 a dit:


> Edit : merci d'avoir &#233;dit&#233;. M&#234;me si, pour le coup, c'est un peu radical. La prochaine fois, vous me permettrez de vous citer.
> re



Mais de rien, je m'en voudrais de mettre un pav&#233; dans votre ligne &#233;ditoriale   D'autre part allez donc visiter votre bo&#238;te &#224; mp 



			
				mimicracra a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi cette question ? Vous voulez me voir &#224; poil ? Vous &#234;tes aussi libidineux que votre avatar le laisse croire.



L&#224;, je crois Monsieur l'&#233;crieur que toutes les opportunit&#233;s vous &#233;taient offertes  Elle a d&#251; d&#233;celer dans la pr&#233;sence de votre appendice fumant un sens cach&#233;


----------



## Lila (27 Juin 2006)

...ça abbrase donc velu velu....... 

..voilà qui va donner du poil de la bête à cette petite révolution mont vénusienne


----------



## l'écrieur (27 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mais de rien, je m'en voudrais de mettre un pav&#233; dans votre ligne &#233;ditoriale   D'autre part allez donc visiter votre bo&#238;te &#224; mp



Je vous prie de m'excuser de ce petit coup de chaud. J'ai cru voir une entaille &#224; ma d&#233;ontologie. 





> L&#224;, je crois Monsieur l'&#233;crieur que toutes les opportunit&#233;s vous &#233;taient offertes  Elle a d&#251; d&#233;celer dans la pr&#233;sence de votre appendice fumant un sens cach&#233;



Rh&#226;&#226;. Je sais, c'est idiot, mais je ne m&#233;lange pas le sexe et le boulot. Trop facile. Ou trop difficile, c'est selon. Et puis, entre nous, elle a pas l'air commode, et son apppendice m'a sembl&#233; imposant &#233;galement. On a beau &#234;tre ouvert, y'a des limites.


----------



## Luc G (27 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> il y a des incohérences !



Quand l'écho est rance, faut-il mettre de l'huile sur le feu ? Là est la question


----------



## Pierrou (27 Juin 2006)

Ca vole haut ici dites donc ! :rateau:

Je pense qu'il va falloir que vous fassiez une immolation collective r&#233;volutionnaire, les gars, pour le bien de tous !   :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juin 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ca vole haut ici dites donc ! :rateau:
> 
> Je pense qu'il va falloir que vous fassiez une immolation collective r&#233;volutionnaire, les gars, pour le bien de tous !   :love:



Comment &#231;a jeune anglophile, tu qualifierais Mimicracra de sorci&#232;re et tu voudrais la br&#251;ler comme Jeanne la pucelle ? Tu n'as pas bien lu, elle pr&#244;ne, en l'indexant de son balai &#224; touffe dense, le sexe abondant pour tous


----------



## da capo (27 Juin 2006)

Ouaih, ouaih, il y en un autre, hier qui proposait Internet gratuit, la copie libre et tout le toutim.

Des promesses, des promesses.


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Juin 2006)

Mouais, bon, j'ai rien lu, l&#224;, c'est &#233;crit trop p'tit.
Quelqu'un me r&#233;sume en rouge taille 7?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2006)

Dans tes rêves, feignasse !


----------



## Lila (27 Juin 2006)

*bande de nases !* &#169;....... ? 

....mais en pluuuuuuuus......  :afraid:


----------



## valoriel (27 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Mouais, bon, j'ai rien lu, l&#224;, c'est &#233;crit trop p'tit.
> Quelqu'un me r&#233;sume en rouge taille 7?


Ben en gros c'est l'histoire d'un type qui veut baiser tout le monde et &#224; plusieurs...

Il est aussi question d'une histoire de dada, en r&#233;f&#233;rence &#224; la taille de son appendice je suppose


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Juin 2006)

Bon, alors en gros c'est l'histoire d'un mec qui nous traite de cons, c'est ça?

Pfff...
C'est nul.
Moi ça m'arrive tout le temps, ya vraiment rien d'original...


----------



## Dory (27 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alors en gros c'est l'histoire d'un mec qui nous traite de cons, c'est &#231;a?
> 
> Pfff...
> C'est nul.
> Moi &#231;a m'arrive tout le temps, ya vraiment rien d'original...



Et tu l'as bien pr&#233;cis&#233; dans ta signature...



> Sale Con de Blork de la Horde


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Moi ça m'arrive tout le temps, ya vraiment rien d'original...



Tu fais l'être blasé parce qu'un "con" de Doc vaut dix "cons" d'un quidam   Pense un peu aux autres !    

PS: Valoriel c'est Mimicracra qui parle !


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juin 2006)

J'peux avoir le nom du shareware qui stocke les mots de passe des doubles pseudos, &#231;a m'int&#233;resse je paume toujours les miens


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2006)

En parlant de crier...

Pas très prolixe cet écrieur, plutôt dicret...

Pas comme le fou mental de la horde.

Ca c'est un crieur !


La Horde !


La coopération contre la concurence.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2006)

M'faites marrer tiens. Ridicule.

La Horde et micazara... m&#234;me combat. Celui du point perdu dans l'infinit&#233; d'autres points contenus dans le p&#233;rim&#232;tre du Cercle&#169; !


----------



## Lila (27 Juin 2006)

..ça a quoi comme logo la Horde  (pour voir comment ça fait joli dans la signature)....

.....après le ©....les dindes...les anges...les papillons....


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> M'faites marrer tiens.


Bah
c'est déjà ça.


			
				[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ridicule.
> 
> La Horde et micazara... même combat. Celui du point perdu dans l'infinité d'autres points contenus dans le périmètre du Cercle© !


Tout est contenu dans le cercle - dans la boule, plutôt.
La question est dans la localisation du centre......













..... N'importe quoi.


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> M'faites marrer tiens. Ridicule.
> 
> La Horde et micazara... m&#234;me combat. Celui du point perdu dans l'infinit&#233; d'autres points contenus dans le p&#233;rim&#232;tre du Cercle&#169; !


Comment qu'il provoque &#224; deux balles le truc de compagnie l&#224;!!  

Sachez m&#244;&#244;&#244;ssieur que la Horde est souterraine, secr&#232;te, invisible et inconnue de tous!!

(Comment &#231;a c'est loup&#233;? )


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2006)

tu parles... Vaudrait mieux les affilier au cercle des Dindes, effectivement. &#199;a glousse, &#231;a p&#233;rore, mais &#231;a ne cogite ni n'agit. Des bande-mous oui. :mouais:


----------



## l'écrieur (27 Juin 2006)

Je ferais bien une interview du fondateur de la horde, moi.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Juin 2006)

l'écrieur a dit:
			
		

> Je ferais bien une interview du fondateur de la horde, moi.


Sais-tu qui c'est?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> tu parles... Vaudrait mieux les affilier au cercle des Dindes, effectivement. &#199;a glousse, &#231;a p&#233;rore, mais &#231;a ne cogite ni n'agit. Des bande-mous oui. :mouais:


T'es dr&#244;le toi, en pleine coupe du monde. On ne peut pas tout faire.


----------



## l'écrieur (27 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Sais-tu qui c'est?



Il a mon contact.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2006)

l'homme de la place a dit:
			
		

> Je ferais bien une interview du fondateur de la horde, moi.


Tu parles !! Penche toi plut&#244;t sur son fondement !! Seul moyen d'en tirer quelque chose si tu veux mon avis...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> tu parles... Vaudrait mieux les affilier au cercle des Dindes, effectivement. Ça glousse, ça pérore, mais ça ne cogite ni n'agit. Des bande-mous oui. :mouais:



Ah ah ah



			
				La machine normative a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez blablabla avant te tendre encore le fouet à ce salaud en cuir de BackCat


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2006)

M&#234;me un coup d'boule y peuvent m&#234;me pas !!! Mouhahahahaa !! Path&#233;tique


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2006)

Dieu me tripotte !!!! 
12 membres parcourent ce fil ! On approche du plateau de nouilles dis donc ! De quoi y perdre son lombric !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Dieu me tripotte !!!!
> 12 membres parcourent ce fil !


C'est la révolution gang-bang.
Sauf que personne ne sait sur quelle performeuse donne le fil.
Il risque d'y avoir des déceptions.


----------



## l'écrieur (27 Juin 2006)

L&#224;, il y a imimi et melounette, comme fille visible.

C'&#233;tait la rubrique "potins".


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2006)

T'as oubli&#233; c'te fiotte de J-R.ClacBoum aussi.


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juin 2006)

l'écrieur a dit:
			
		

> Il a mon contact.


Donc on le reconnait au bouton de fièvre ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Donc on le reconnait au bouton de fièvre ?


La sat-Horde-ay night fever !


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> T'as oublié c'te fiotte de J-R.ClacBoum aussi.


Quand on reprend les vannes de Ponkhead, on peut éviter de trop s'exposer, môôôssieur...
C'est un coup à avoir l'air d'un con.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2006)

En ben au moins, on est s&#251;r de ne pas mourir de rire avec eux. 

Alors ????? &#199;a vient ce sang, cette chique et ce molard ???

(Non, Bobby... pas toi. Je sais que tu es l&#224;.  )


----------



## Lila (27 Juin 2006)

...la *H*orde.....

....à fond !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Quand on reprend les vannes de Ponkhead, on peut éviter de trop s'exposer, môôôssieur...
> C'est un coup à avoir l'air d'un con.


Me fonds dans l'paysage moi. Couleur locale qu'ils disaient &#224; l'entra&#238;nement. Ne pas se faire rep&#233;rer et frapper de l'int&#233;rieur.


----------



## Lila (27 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> ..... frapper de l'intérieur.




...ahhhh donc il y a bien eu pénétration


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> En ben au moins, on est sûr de ne pas mourir de rire avec eux. Alors ????? Ça vient ce sang, cette chique et ce molard ???
> 
> (Non, Bobby... pas toi. Je sais que tu es là.  )


Attends, attends, attends...

Le temps d'une petite épuration en interne...



Dis-donc, bobby, tu veux dire quoi, là avec tes insinuations ?
Qu'est-ce qu'elles ont mes vannes ?
Hein ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Juin 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Attends, attends, attends...
> 
> Le temps d'une petite épuration en interne...
> 
> ...


Ben c'est de la m*rde.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est de la m*rde.


On n'est jamais autant trahi que par les siens...


----------



## Lila (27 Juin 2006)

je serai curieux d'avoir son avis à lui


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est de la m*rde.


A y est, chier, des dissensions au sein du groupe...

Mais non mon Ponkhead, je voulais juste dire que reprendre tes super chouettes vannes trop over dr&#244;les, c'&#233;tait un signe de manque d'imagination flagrant, c'&#233;tait la teuhon... 

Mais d'fa&#231;on j'me suis gourr&#233; en plus on dirait, donc je retourne me cacher...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2006)

Je ne déformerais plus ton pseudo, ô pinacle rayonnant de la noble blorkitude !
Je ne déformerais plus ton pseudo, ô pinacle rayonnant de la noble blorkitude !
Je ne déformerais plus ton pseudo, ô pinacle rayonnant de la noble blorkitude !
Je ne déformerais plus ton pseudo, ô pinacle rayonnant de la noble blorkitude !
Je ne déformerais plus ton pseudo, ô pinacle rayonnant de la noble blorkitude !
Je ne déformerais plus ton pseudo, ô pinacle rayonnant de la noble blorkitude !
...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2006)

Mouahahahaha !! La tronche des r&#233;volutionnaires !  &#199;a regarde le fouthe, et puis quand &#231;a s'engueule &#231;a s'excuse presque... ben vingt dieux, pas pr&#232;s de s'faire retourner ici. :mouais: :sleep:


----------



## rezba (27 Juin 2006)

Sont rigolos, ces hord'uvres. 







			
				l'écrieur a dit:
			
		

> Je ferais bien une interview du fondateur de la horde, moi.



D'abord tu vas t'occuper de mon droit de réponse, fouillle-merde.


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Mouahahahaha !! La tronche des r&#233;volutionnaires !  &#199;a regarde le fouthe, et puis quand &#231;a s'engueule &#231;a s'excuse presque... ben vingt dieux, pas pr&#232;s de s'faire retourner ici. :mouais: :sleep:


Ben faut dire que moi le foreume je le trouve tr&#232;s bien comme &#231;a...
On peut dire encore plus de conneries qu'avant, vu que les modos s'y mettent. 

Et pis r&#233;volutionnaire... Po du tout.
Faut pas confondre.
Mais vous ne pouvez pas comprendre la beaut&#233; de l'inutilit&#233;. Bande de nazes.
C'est pour &#231;a que vous trouvez tous qu'Ed est moche, hein, avouez?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2006)

C'est dire !!! A un moment je vous ai vu tous ensemble, j'ai cru que tu &#233;tais entour&#233; de miroirs !!!! :affraid:


----------



## mado (27 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> C'est dire !!! A un moment je vous ai vu tous ensemble, j'ai cru que tu étais entouré de miroirs !!!! :affraid:


 
Nan, c'était le lupanar là.. Perdu ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> En ben au moins, on est sûr de ne pas mourir de rire avec eux.
> 
> Alors ????? Ça vient ce sang, cette chique et ce molard ???
> 
> (Non, Bobby... pas toi. Je sais que tu es là.  )



Ah.. Du sanglant, j'en avais mis ; mais...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2006)

Ouais... enfin... faire griller les fourmis avec une loupe, c'est bien quand on est gosse, en apprentissage de la cruaut&#233;. Mais l&#224;, &#231;a pourrait envoyer du gros et on est &#233;c&#339;ur&#233; par le shamallow's touch de la Horde ou la pseudo guimauve r&#233;volutionnaire du micazara...

Cela dit, je te l'accorde 

(n'emp&#234;che, frapper les plus faibles, c'est pas bien ! )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2006)

[QUOTE='[MGZ] (n'empêche, frapper les plus faibles, c'est pas bien ! )[/QUOTE]

*SI!!! ÇA ME CALME ET APRÈS JE N'AI PLUS BESOIN DES CACHETS!!!*


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2006)

Ceux qui savent...
... savent...









... Et se délectent.


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Juin 2006)

Et ceux qui s'en foutent...



...


Ben s'en foutent...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'attends de pine ferme que Sonnyboy le grand se ramène sur ce fil et qu'il vous marave tous vos chtites tronches d'anarcho-syndicalo-communisto-trotskizo-tito-dadaïstes à coup de répliques cinglantes et de tombage de futals ! :rateau:


Fais-moi mal, sonny, sonny, sonny,
envoies-moi au ciel...


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2006)

euh... une question pour les micazariens... ya un rapport avec Anatol Barzomug ? 


si oui, t'es trop beau tellement t'es trop fort et je t'&#233;pouse quand tu veux. Ton gode ceinture ne m'effraie pas, bien au contraire, j'ai bien connu ton p&#232;re... (mais ta m&#232;re avait d&#233;j&#224; mouru dans ses couches nimbales).

sinon, j'aime bien les r&#233;f&#233;rences au bonze et la sexualit&#233; &#233;quine (de cheval), la situationnite fulgurance ("on boit quand ?" &#233;tant la question d&#233;bordante que je me poserais en dedans du verre) mais je me demande d'o&#249; tu tiens ces relents fluxiens qui d&#233;bordent de ta poitrine jaillante ?!!...


 

[hors-sujet mais dans le sujet quand m&#234;me]


			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> La vraie vie en baie de somme ?
> Je commence &#224; comprendre d'o&#249; vient ce bateau mont&#233;.



rhaaaaaaaaaa le r&#234;&#234;&#234;&#234;&#234;&#234;&#234;&#234;vveeeeeeeeee !!! :love: :love: :love:



			
				Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> L'homme de Picardie! Al&#232;m!



oui... d'ailleurs, le seul endroit sur terre o&#249; je poss&#232;de quelques terres, c'est en baie de Somme... tu vois le genre aux grandes mar&#233;es ?!!  



			
				[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> M'faites marrer tiens. Ridicule.
> 
> La Horde et micazara... m&#234;me combat. Celui du point perdu dans l'infinit&#233; d'autres points contenus dans le p&#233;rim&#232;tre du Cercle&#169; !


t'as presque tout compris au Cercle... dommage que tu n'en fisses pas partie !   

[/hors-sujet mais qui &#233;tait dans le sujet quand m&#234;me]


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je savais pas qu'on &#233;tait au sex-shop !  Je ne sais pas si je dois rester




mince, je pensais que tu serais l'un des membres de nos discussions vu que tu es bien venu parmi nous....



ps : l'&#233;crieur est arr&#234;t&#233; faute de fonds... la justice ayant ordonn&#233;e une saisie ainsi que le placement au bagne de Cayenne de ses journalistes.

Ps : ainsi que de toute la bande micazarienne... dire que j'ai pondu une r&#233;ponse dada sans trop faire le coq, l'adsinistracastrateur aura eu raison de nos espoirs...


----------



## Pierrou (27 Juin 2006)

[QUOTE='[MGZ]ps : l'écrieur est arrêté faute de fonds... la justice ayant ordonnée une saisie ainsi que le placement au bagne de Cayenne de ses journalistes.

Ps : ainsi que de toute la bande micazarienne... dire que j'ai pondu une réponse dada sans trop faire le coq, l'adsinistracastrateur aura eu raison de nos espoirs... [/QUOTE]

Ya pus de place pour les vrais révolutionnaires dans ce pauvre monde, j'vous l'dit moi !

Cet été, AES alterforumiste au Larzac ? :rateau:


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Cet été, AES alterforumiste au Larzac ? :rateau:



c'est Luc qui organise ?


----------



## Luc G (27 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> c'est Luc qui organise ?



Tu plaisantes, il faudrait avoir une main de fer, le fouet et tout et tout, avec les pingouins d'ici à gérer


----------



## Amok (28 Juin 2006)

Bon, reprise du sujet. Parce qu'il y a de bonnes choses (ce qui est rassurant).

Mais gicler plus de 150 messages de r&#232;glement de comptes, d'incompr&#233;hension, clairement hors sujet, objectivement pas droles, c'est saoulant.

Alem &#224; parfaitement r&#233;sum&#233; la situation dans un post effac&#233; pour cause de lisibilit&#233; du sujet, mais que je reprends ici. Esperant qu'il fera repartir ce fil sur de bonnes bases.






			
				Alem a dit:
			
		

> Le plus int&#233;ressant dans ce sujet, ce sont les premiers textes qui m&#234;me si tu ne connais pas le bar t'incitent &#224; aller voir plus loin. tu sais quand je suis arriv&#233;, on ne parlait que des ***** d'Amok, de Bengilli et de NumberOne (qui avait 16ans), il fallait mettre les mains dans le moteur pour comprendre des trucs et c'&#233;tait int&#233;ressant, c'&#233;tait de l'insertion. Parce que l'insertion marche toujours comme &#231;a, quand tu cherches &#224; t'int&#233;grer, pas quand tu attends qu'on t'accueille les bras ouverts. (note bien que c'est un petit-fils d'immigr&#233; qui dit &#231;a et que j'ai bien r&#233;fl&#233;chi &#224; la question mais que je n'incrimine personne, surtout pas les gens qu'on a fait venir sans vraiment leur dire ce qui allait leur arriver au contraire des immigrations volontaires qui am&#232;nent plus n&#233;cessairement une volont&#233; d'int&#233;gration)


A vous.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Juin 2006)

Alem a dit:
			
		

> Le plus int&#233;ressant dans ce sujet, ce sont les premiers textes qui m&#234;me si tu ne connais pas le bar t'incitent &#224; aller voir plus loin. tu sais quand je suis arriv&#233;, on ne parlait que des ***** d'Amok, de Bengilli et de NumberOne (qui avait 16ans), il fallait mettre les mains dans le moteur pour comprendre des trucs et c'&#233;tait int&#233;ressant, c'&#233;tait de l'insertion. Parce que l'insertion marche toujours comme &#231;a, quand tu cherches &#224; t'int&#233;grer, pas quand tu attends qu'on t'accueille les bras ouverts



Il me semble que des choses comme &#231;a ont d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; dites, redites, d&#233;velopp&#233;es ; par BackCat, entre autres, qui doit commencer &#224; fatiguer de parler &#224; un parterre de courges, d'ailleurs...
Elles ne sont par contre* jamais &#233;cout&#233;es*... :hein: 
C'en est franchement d&#233;courageant.


----------



## Amok (28 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que des choses comme &#231;a ont d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; dites, redites, d&#233;velopp&#233;es ; par BackCat, entre autres, qui doit commencer &#224; fatiguer, de parler &#224; un parterre de courges, d'ailleurs...
> Elles ne sont par contre* jamais &#233;cout&#233;es*... :hein:
> C'en est franchement d&#233;courageant.


Oui, franchement. D'ailleurs, j'en profite pour faire passer un message.

Lorsqu'un vert ferme un sujet, soyez certains que le fait de contacter les autres modos pour demander soit des explications, soit la r&#233;ouverture est parfaitement inutile. Car si un modo du bar ferme, ou laisse ferm&#233; un sujet, les autres ne vont s&#251;rement pas le rouvrir.
Cela a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; dit aussi : nous parlons entre nous des actes de mod&#233;ration.

La d&#233;marche enfantine d'aller voir Maman lorsque Papa a dit non est donc non seulement inacceptable mais de plus pitoyable.

Il y en a qui devraient relire le post de Benjamin &#233;pingl&#233; en t&#234;te du bar : en cas de d&#233;saccord (ce qui ne signifie pas qu'il faut pour un oui ou un non passer direct au MP, nous avons autre chose &#224; foutre aussi), avec arguments a la cl&#233;, la d&#233;marche adulte est de contacter le vert a la base de l'intervention.

Ceux (masculin d'ordre g&#233;n&#233;ral) qui  sont vis&#233;s se reconnaitront.

On revient au sujet d'origine.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> La d&#233;marche enfantine d'aller voir Maman lorsque Papa a dit non est donc non seulement inacceptable mais de plus pitoyable.



Et c'est rien de le dire... Surtout quand on consid&#232;re que certains qui adoptent un ton des plus "adultes-perrorants" sur ces forums sont parmi les premiers &#224; adopter cette attitude infantile ... 

Heu... Amok? Tu peux remettre "parterre de courges" dans ma citation? ... J'aimais bien


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2006)

Ah ben voilà,
ça part sur la révolution, les têtes qui tombent, la liberté au bout du fusil et promis, une fois au pouvoir nous épurerons la vieille clique pour faire tout pareil à leur place, bref le discours habituel,
la révolution,
et toujours le poing levé (pouet pouet pouet)

Et puis ça vire sur un copieux rappel à l'ordre du pouvoir en place !
Et micazara ?
Il est où micazara ? Il répond quoi ?

Bah rien.

Micazara prend l'eau, ses petits rêves d'Iznogood vaguement poétique finiront sous les crocs du loup (on sentait bien aussi que BackCat devenait horriblement permissif dernièrement, je l'ai même vu mettre des  dans ses posts...)

Révolution d'bobo, oui !


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juin 2006)

l'&#233 a dit:


> Les forums d'expression doivent &#234;tre lib&#233;r&#233;s, ou mourir, c'est l&#224; le programme du Micazara. Si l'on coupait la t&#234;te du dictateur, une autre repousserait sur le m&#234;me corps parasite, aid&#233;e par l'engrais des autres administrateurs imp&#233;rialistes et syphilitiques.



L&#224;, &#231;a fait peur ! Je pensais qu'il n'y avait que les l&#233;zards pour avoir des capacit&#233;s pareilles mais imaginer 5 minutes que Benjamin soit une sorte de Monsieur Smith et qu'il fasse repousser sa t&#234;te &#224; volont&#233; ! :affraid: Voire m&#234;me qu'il puisse en avoir deux ou trois en m&#234;me temps ! :affraid: 

Une question &#224; l'&#201;crieur, est-il vrai que Mimicracra sa prom&#232;ne toujours avec une bassine &#224; la main ?


----------



## Lila (28 Juin 2006)

...le pouvoir de dire non c'est bien......un temps....!
..une force de proposition, c'est mieux....toujours...

....qui a dit que ce bar l&#224; &#233;tait bolch&#233;vique ? 

....parce que je trouve vraiment l'humeur modoresque plut&#244;t  

..sera-ce les premiers d&#233;g&#226;ts de la canicule qui s'annonce ravageuse sur leurs vieux organismes cacochymes ....? 

:love:


----------



## Pierrou (28 Juin 2006)

H&#233;h&#233;, tremblez, &#244; vous les outrecuidants mod&#233;rateurs, bouffis de suffisance grasse, gonfl&#233;s d'orgueil d&#233;suet ! Car quand viendront les grosses chaleurs, pendant que vous reposerez vos augustes t&#234;tes chauves &#224; l'abri d'un ventilateur et de stores v&#233;nitiens en bois de cagette de chez Ikea, nous autres, les petits, les sans grades, feront de ce forum le n&#244;tre, et alors, viendra le r&#232;gne &#233;ternel du flood, de la bouffonerie et du post inutile ! 


 :love:


_J'vous l'ferai bien en anglais avec une voix grave genre proph&#233;tie du malin &#224; la Iron Maiden, mais j'ai la flemme _


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juin 2006)

Pourquoi on m'a effacé mes post géniaux ???

Vite, un MP à un enf.. modérateur...


----------



## Lila (28 Juin 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi on m'a effacé mes post géniaux ???



...oui c'est vrai ! .....
..surtout celui où tu disais :

"vas-y, tourne toi "

...M***ince quoi , c'était quand vachement pertinent, profond et pénétrant .....

on nous brime je te dis


----------



## Melounette (28 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que des choses comme ça ont déjà été dites, redites, développées ; par BackCat, entre autres, qui doit commencer à fatiguer de parler à un parterre de courges, d'ailleurs...
> Elles ne sont par contre* jamais écoutées*... :hein:
> C'en est franchement décourageant.


C'est là que tu te trompes. C'est d'ailleurs dommage que les posts là-dessus aient été effacés, c'était intéressant de comprendre tous les points de vue.(ceci n'est pas une reproche, simple constatation, hein) Pitètre un débat pour le comptoir. 
M'enfin....


			
				Micazara a dit:
			
		

> (....)
> Si la société éduquait les gens à mieux baiser, à ne plus avoir honte d'exprimer leurs désirs, à ne plus s'en tenir à des codes bourgeois, nous n'aurions pas autant de problèmes. C'est pour ça que la sexualité est notre moteur. La révolution sera sexuelle ou ne sera pas.
> (...)


Mouhahahaaa. A quand le grand retour de "il est interdit d'interdire" et "Sous les pavés la plage" ? C'est marrant, parce que là je suis sur un spectacle mis en scène par un ancien de la Cartoucherie qui était et est toujours d'ailleurs un repère d'artistes hippies avec tout le tralala des 70's, Larzac inside. A chaque fois que j'allais travailler là-bas, j'avais l'impression de monter dans une deloreane et d'effectuer un voyage dans une bulle spatio-temporelle.Bin là ça me fait le même effet, à croire que ce ne sont pas les seuls qui ne se sont pas réveillés.
Ou alors serait-ce effectivement "une saga de l'été"(comme l'a dit chépuki) pour faire revivre un peu de nostalgie ? Comme quoi le "c'était mieux avant" a une longue vie derrière lui.
En tout cas si il faut attendre 2 mois (Bimensuel de l'écrieur bla bla bla..) pour le prochain épisode, ça va être terrible.:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas si il faut attendre 2 mois (Bimensuel de l'écrieur bla bla bla..) pour le prochain épisode, ça va être terrible.:rateau:


C'est là que tu te trompes, impatiente melounette,
Un bimensuel paraît deux fois par mois,
c'est un bimestriel qui paraît tous les deux mois.


----------



## Melounette (28 Juin 2006)

Krrrr krrr krrr, ah merde pardon, encore lu trop vite.:rateau: 
Oui bin m&#234;me tous les 15 jours &#231;a va &#234;tre dur. (Et hop, mine de rien une pirouette et je me rattrape. Gn&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233; )
Edit : Ah oui et tant qu'&#224; causer, &#224; la Cartoucherie, au point de vue de la r&#233;volution, ils se posaient un peu l&#224;. A part refaire le monde autour d'un verre de vin, le p&#233;tard &#224; la main, y avait rien d'autre. D'o&#249; mon analogie. Par contre on ne peut pas leur renier une r&#233;volution th&#233;&#226;trale et artistisque &#224; une &#233;poque.
Voil&#224; c'est tout cette fois-ci.


----------



## Luc G (28 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Là, ça fait peur ! Je pensais qu'il n'y avait que les lézards pour avoir des capacités pareilles mais imaginer 5 minutes que Benjamin soit une sorte de Monsieur Smith et qu'il fasse repousser sa tête à volonté ! :affraid: Voire même qu'il puisse en avoir deux ou trois en même temps ! :affraid:
> 
> Une question à l'Écrieur, est-il vrai que Mimicracra sa promène toujours avec une bassine à la main ?



Tu le vois comme ça, le benjamin ?  






Et Micaraza, s'appellerait Hercule de son prénom ?  
"Mais alors, mais alors", comme il est dit dans la cantatrice chauve, après l'hydre nous aurons droit aux autres travaux de Micaraza à commencer par les écuries d'Augias ,

Il ne reste plus qu'à faire la distribution et on a le napalm d'or du prochain festival de Cannes. Déjà, je vois bien Patochman dans le rôle du sanglier d'Erymanthe, pour le Cerbère, je vous laisse à penser 

Pour occuper les esprits et donner des idées pour un fil sur la peinture qui reste, lui, consensuel  allez-donc voir cette hydre de lerne là et tout ce qui va avec.


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juin 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Et Micaraza, s'appellerait Hercule de son pr&#233;nom ?
> "Mais alors, mais alors", comme il est dit dans la cantatrice chauve, apr&#232;s l'hydre nous aurons droit aux autres travaux de Micaraza &#224; commencer par les &#233;curies d'Augias



Tu parles de d&#233;tournement de fonds ?!  Parce qu'en plus Mimicracra est partie avec la caisse ?!  On va mandater le chat de la MGZ pour lui courir derri&#232;re  Il est para&#238;t qu'il est plus vif qu'une biche de C&#233;rynie  D'ailleurs c'est cette rapidit&#233; m&#234;me qui fait qu'il percute Amok et Nephou, au d&#233;tour des sujets &#224; fermer.  Il n'a pas le temps de freiner


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pour occuper les esprits et donner des idées pour un fil sur la peinture qui reste, lui, consensuel  allez-donc voir cette hydre de lerne là et tout ce qui va avec.


Ah ouais...
Elle, je ne connais pas, mais j'ai déjà entendu son frère, celui qui chante, à la radio - bof.


Sinon, c'est bien de toi, cette manière élégante, raffinée et lettrée d'envoyer mimicracra se faire voir chez les grecs...
La classe !


----------



## Lila (28 Juin 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> ..... mani&#232;re &#233;l&#233;gante, raffin&#233;e et lettr&#233;e d'envoyer mimicracra se faire voir chez les grecs...




..chez les Grecques.....se faire voir .?... seulement ..?.... .....


----------



## l'écrieur (28 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> ps : l'&#233;crieur est arr&#234;t&#233; faute de fonds... la justice ayant ordonn&#233;e une saisie ainsi que le placement au bagne de Cayenne de ses journalistes.



Heu...??? Ben non, l'&#233;crieur existe toujours, mais on est en train de revoir la formule. Jusque l&#224; on faisait dans l'illisible souterrain, et &#231;a marchait pas. Depuis le succ&#232;s de notre derni&#232;re &#233;dition sp&#233;ciale, on va se recentrer sur le people underground, &#231;a a l'air d'&#234;tre un cr&#233;neau.



> Ps : ainsi que de toute la bande micazarienne... dire que j'ai pondu une r&#233;ponse dada sans trop faire le coq, l'adsinistracastrateur aura eu raison de nos espoirs...


L&#224;, par contre, vous semblez dans le vrai. Enfin, en partie.  Ils sont interdits de s&#233;jour, mais pas arret&#233;s, &#224; ce qu'on m'a dit. Je m&#232;ne l'enqu&#234;te, je  vous en dirais plus rapidement.




			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Une question &#224; l'&#201;crieur, est-il vrai que Mimicracra sa prom&#232;ne toujours avec une bassine &#224; la main ?



Non, je n'ai pas vu de bassine. En revanche, il pisse souvent, mais dans un pot. Et il pisse de toutes les couleurs, c'est assez &#233;tonnant.


----------



## Amok (28 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> C'est là que tu te trompes. C'est d'ailleurs dommage que les posts là-dessus aient été effacés, c'était intéressant de comprendre tous les points de vue.





			
				Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Krrrr krrr krrr, ah merde pardon, encore lu trop vite.



Nous pouvons même dire que cela semble une habitude ! 

On ne va tout de même pas systématiquement revenir dans chaque fil sur ce que tu aurais pu rater dans un autre !
Patoch, lui, l'a vu. Et il n'est pas le seul. Il précise même que cela fut répété à de multiples reprises. Donc engager ce débat là sur ce fil était non seulement hors sujet, mais parfaitement inutile.

On poursuit, merci de votre attention.

Enfin, poursuivre... Cette révolution semble bien porter son nom pour l'instant : sans bouger, une fois qu'elle aura fait le tour, on ne va pas manquer de la revoir passer. Avec vos têtes d'ahuris scotchés aux vitres du bus !


----------



## Melounette (28 Juin 2006)

Ah mais je les ai lu les posts.  J'en ai même pas raté une seule goutte. Bin tiens demande à l'écrieur, il m'a même vu. Hein coquinou ? Je dis juste qu'il y a peut-être débat sur ce qui a été dit mais peut-être ailleurs.
Enfin...bref...passons comme tu dis.


----------



## Lila (28 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ....... Avec vos têtes d'ahuris scotchés aux vitres du bus !




...des noms peut-être ?


----------



## l'écrieur (28 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais je les ai lu les posts.  J'en ai même pas raté une seule goutte. Bin tiens demande à l'écrieur, il m'a même vu. Hein coquinou ? Je dis juste qu'il y a peut-être débat sur ce qui a été dit mais peut-être ailleurs.
> Enfin...bref...passons comme tu dis.




Je t'ai vu ma feuille de chou à la main, mais je ne  peux pas assurer que tu lisais. Peut-être ton esprit vagabondait-il ? Et puis, je connais beaucoup de gens qui lisent le journal en diagonale, et sont incapables de se rappeler du fond des articles...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2006)

L'expérience mimicracra, c'est une sorte de télé-réalité version forum : une poignée d'andouilles coincées dans une interrogation sans intérêt et glosant à perte de vue sur les sujets les plus ineptes.

Le loft avait "Mais qui c'est qu'a pété?" - nous avons "Mais mimipouetpouet tu sais qui c'est?"



Bon, gentil public, si tu pouvais voter pour que je sois le prochain à sortir - les autres commencent à sentir un peu le fennec...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Juin 2006)

l'écrieur a dit:
			
		

> Heu...??? Ben non, l'écrieur existe toujours, mais on est en train de revoir la formule. Jusque là on faisait dans l'illisible souterrain, et ça marchait pas. Depuis le succès de notre dernière édition spéciale, on va se recentrer sur le people underground, ça a l'air d'être un créneau.
> 
> (...)




Est-il possible de commander les précedents numéros, comme avec PIF Gadget© ou PlayBoy©? 




_Pour Playboy©, je ne savais pas c'est Patoch qui me l'a dit. Ce qui est d'ailleurs très étonnant, puisqu'il y est abonné depuis 1969. _


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> _Pour Playboy©, je ne savais pas c'est Patoch qui me l'a dit. Ce qui est d'ailleurs très étonnant, puisqu'il y est abonné depuis 1969. _



*OUI... UN CADEAU DE MA MARRAINE, QUAND J'AVAIS 4 ANS... *:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Melounette (28 Juin 2006)

l'écrieur a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, je connais beaucoup de gens qui lisent le journal en diagonale, et sont incapables de se rappeler du fond des articles...


Pas le genre de la maison. C'est mieux que Biba ton truc.  Y a moyen d'avoir un abonnement à l'année ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juin 2006)

l'&#233 a dit:


> Non, je n'ai pas vu de bassine. En revanche, il pisse souvent, mais dans un pot. Et il pisse de toutes les couleurs, c'est assez &#233;tonnant.



 Une cam&#233;l&#233;onite urinaire &#224; dominante vert/citron et rouge/orang&#233; !  Tr&#232;s rare ! Seuls les membres en place poss&#232;dent normalement cette vertu para&#238;t-il !   Mackie, rest&#233; jaune, cherche confirmation depuis des ann&#233;es !  :casse:


----------



## Lila (28 Juin 2006)

...laissez Mackie en dehors de ça.......

...c'est déjà assez dur à comprendre comme ça !


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juin 2006)

Bon, tous ce que je constate, c'est qu'une fois de plus le méchant amok m'a muselé... si j'étais pas certain d'avoir encore plus à perdre auprès des autres modos et admin j'écrirais bien quelques MPs......


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi le "c'était mieux avant" a une longue vie derrière lui.


Pour Amok, lire : "C'est tes vieux amants".


----------



## Nobody (28 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Pour Amok, lire : "C'est tes vieux amants".



Pour rester dans le people underground prôné par l'écrieur, tu peux citer quelques noms.


----------



## rezba (28 Juin 2006)

Ben non, je pr&#233;fererais pas.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Juin 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ben non, je pr&#233;fererais pas.


Ah, toi aussi?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Pour rester dans le people underground prôné par l'écrieur, tu peux citer quelques noms.


Ah, non ! Délateur, jamais ! Du tact, de l'élégance, du prestige.


----------



## iota (28 Juin 2006)

Salut.



l'&#233 a dit:


> Et puis, je connais beaucoup de gens qui lisent le journal en diagonale, et sont incapables de se rappeler du fond des articles...


Ce qui est d'autant plus &#233;tonnant quand on sait que pourtant, beaucoup ont touch&#233; le fond   

@+
iota


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ah, non ! Délateur, jamais ! Du tact, de l'élégance, du prestige.



*Et mon*... Oh, et puis non, tiens!!!


----------



## Amok (28 Juin 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Pour rester dans le people underground pr&#244;n&#233; par l'&#233;crieur, tu peux citer quelques noms.


Bah tu en as d&#233;j&#224; trois :



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ben non, je pr&#233;fererais pas.





			
				Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ah, toi aussi?





			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ah, non ! D&#233;lateur, jamais ! Du tact, de l'&#233;l&#233;gance, du prestige.




Pas de quoi se vanter, ca fait un peu second choix sur un &#233;talage de poissonnier, mais la libert&#233; de la presse est a ce prix !


----------



## l'écrieur (28 Juin 2006)

L'&#233;dition sp&#233;ciale du tabloid people underground vient de sortir. *L'initiateur de la Horde nous dit tout!!!*


----------



## alèm (28 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que des choses comme &#231;a ont d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; dites, redites, d&#233;velopp&#233;es ; par BackCat, entre autres, qui doit commencer &#224; fatiguer de parler &#224; un parterre de courges, d'ailleurs...
> Elles ne sont par contre* jamais &#233;cout&#233;es*... :hein:
> C'en est franchement d&#233;courageant.




rassure-toi, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; dit tout &#231;a mille fois, &#224; ma mani&#232;re, pas aussi aimablement que Chaton, je fus mod&#233;rateur du bar, le premier... je ne le ferais jamais plus... 

thx Amok ! 

&#233;dit&#233; : je me marre... quand m&#234;me bien en lisant les &#233;crits de l'&#233;crieur... moi-m&#234;me fils de touba et de Gribouille, je rigole bien des b&#234;tises de mon demi-sOeur...


----------



## Nobody (28 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> mon demi-sOeur...



C'est ce que je n'arrête pas de répéter par ailleurs.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

Apr&#232;s :

Dubo.... Dubon... Dubonnet,

D&#233;couvrons en exclusivit&#233; sur le forum :

*R&#234;ve.... R&#233;volu..... R&#233;volution*


Sinon rien de nouveau sous le soleil... Comme toujours la tirade sur les "mous", o&#249; Dieu est toujours cens&#233; vomir les ti&#232;des (_Tu n'es ni chaud, ni froid : par ma bouche, je te vomirai_ ou quelque chose dans ce genre - c'est dans l'Apocalypse - je vous retrouverai plus tard la citation exacte pour les puristes). Mais &#224; force de voir du vomi, on ne sait plus trop qui est Dieu (_J'ai la naus&#233;e !_ comme aurait dit Jean-Sol Partre  ).


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2006)

J'esp&#232;re que l'&#233;crieur n'est pas un hebdomadaire


----------



## Nobody (29 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que l'écrieur n'est pas un hebdomadaire



J'aimerais autant finalement, parce que là, il passe quotidien.


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juin 2006)

Moi j'aime bien ce genre de sujets...

On peut passer une fois par mois, et dire une connerie, ça colle toujours plus ou moins avec les autres conneries...


----------



## philire (29 Juin 2006)

genre,



> J'aimerais autant finalement, parce que l&#224;, il passe *quotidien*.


attention les crieurs, l'&#233;crieur il &#233;crit "heure"







.




.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Juin 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> attention les crieurs, l'écrieur il écrit "heure"




*Aurais tun lien de parenté*
avec Neigebleue1 ou Pascal77 ?


----------



## philire (29 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Aurais tun lien de parenté
> avec Neigebleue1 ou Pascal77 ?


T'es pas sympa avec eux....


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

Surtout, si vous avez des consid&#233;rations encore moins int&#233;ressantes &#224; ajouter, n'h&#233;sitez pas, hein ?


----------



## Lila (29 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Surtout, si vous avez des considérations encore moins intéressantes à ajouter, n'hésitez pas, hein ?



c'est pas moi ...c'est eux !


----------



## Melounette (29 Juin 2006)

Il parait que le jour approche.\o/
Mais que va-t-il se passer ce jour J, bon sang ?Tatiiiiin 
J'adore cette saga de l'&#233;t&#233;, changez rien, y a juste les coupures pub qui sont un peu longues.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Mais que va-t-il se passer ce jour J, bon sang ? Tatiiiiin


Mis à part le retour de Lemmy, je ne vois pas d'autre catastrophe à redouter.


----------



## tirhum (29 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mis &#224; part le retour de Lemmy, je ne vois pas d'autre catastrophe &#224; redouter.


ton installation au nord de la Loire ?!..........


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ton installation au nord de la Loire ?!..........


Tu as raison : je le vivrais comme une catastrophe.


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ton installation au nord de la Loire ?!..........




je plains les pingouins et les ours polaires !! 

quoique habitant à 1km au nord de la Loire, je tiens à rassurer la population : on croise bien des pingouins et des otaries mais ceux-ci sont absolument inoffensifs... 

Pour les Ours Polaires il faut passer la Canche !    

mais par Grand Froid, on en rencontre au mois d'août aux alentours de Cany-Barville...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ... on croise bien des pingouins et des otaries mais ceux-ci sont absolument inoffensifs...


Tu connais le proverbe : « Pingouins dans les champs, hiver méchant. »


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Il parait que le jour approche.\o/
> *Mais que va-t-il se passer ce jour J, bon sang ?Tatiiiiin
> *J'adore cette saga de l'&#233;t&#233;, changez rien, y a juste les coupures pub qui sont un peu longues.


Les drag&#233;es Fuca passent en g&#233;n&#233;rique.


----------



## Melounette (29 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Les dragées Fuca passent en générique.


mmmmh...un coup du proctologue ?:mouais: 
Ca va chier Mémé...Mouhahahaaa. 
Pitain je pète une forme moi aujourd'hui.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

Et encore... on n'a pas &#233;voqu&#233; les chats du Nord. Dangereux &#231;a. Tr&#232;s.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ... on croise bien des pingouins et des otaries mais ceux-ci sont absolument inoffensifs...  ...





			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu connais le proverbe : « Pingouins dans les champs, hiver méchant. »



Il y a aussi un proverbe qui dit : " Otarie dans le midi, à moitié dans ton lit"


----------



## Lila (29 Juin 2006)

...ou morue dans la somme, ciprine à la p*****.....  

...p**** le rosé tape fort ce midi


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

Merde !!!!  Vbull d&#233;conne ! Il mod&#232;re le mot p.omme !!!! :affraid: !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Merde !!!!  Vbull déconne ! Il modère le mot p.omme !!!! :affraid: !!!!


Mouais... Y'a pas qu'ça... Y'a autre chose...


----------



## Amok (29 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Pitain je pète une forme moi aujourd'hui.



Oui bah épargne nous les détails, merci....


----------



## JeEstAval (29 Juin 2006)

L'hydre est bien muette.
Elle se terre et tente de se faire un rempart des déjections putrides que son corps exhale.

Forniquez, mes frères - là est votre salut.


----------



## Lila (29 Juin 2006)

JeEstAval a dit:
			
		

> L'hydre est bien muette.
> Elle se terre et tente de se faire un rempart des déjections putrides que son corps exhale.



.....Melounette ?


----------



## imimi (29 Juin 2006)

JeEstAval a dit:
			
		

> L'hydre est bien muette.
> Elle se terre et tente de se faire un rempart des déjections putrides que son corps exhale.
> 
> Forniquez, mes frères - là est votre salut.


Moi ça me fou les j'tons tous vos trucs là, j'vais encore faire des cauchemards...
Pfff c'est vraiment pas malin


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juin 2006)

JeEstAval a dit:
			
		

> Forniquez, mes frères - là est votre salut.



C'est vrai que la vente par correspondance ça a son charme, lorsque tu achètes, tu n'obtiens jamais ce que tu as commandé


----------



## Luc G (29 Juin 2006)

JeEstAval a dit:
			
		

> L'hydre est bien muette.



Le problème n'est pas simple à résoudre contrairement à ce que les évangiles veulent nous faire croire avec les noces de Cana :

Passer de l'hydre au logis à la haine au logis, bien qu'on soit au bar, ce n'est pas forcément l'idéal. Quant à mettre de l'eau dans son vin, faut pas déconner non plus.

Et nous voilà, tels des ânes de Buridan, flottant entre deux eaux, forcés de boire le calice jusqu'à l'hallali.

PS. Faut pas me punir, j'ai un mot d'excuses de mon patron : je bosse !


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juin 2006)

Quand je pense que j'avais raté ce thread...:rateau:


----------



## Lila (29 Juin 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Quand je pense que j'avais raté ce thread...:rateau:



ah ben tu as une extension là sinon


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ah ben tu as une extension là sinon



Oui, j'en viens...
Fabuleux...


----------



## N°6 (29 Juin 2006)

alem a dit:
			
		

> quoique habitant &#224; 1km au nord de la Loire, je tiens &#224; rassurer la population : on croise bien des pingouins et des otaries mais ceux-ci sont absolument inoffensifs...



Sans d&#233;conner ?  Mais vous appelez &#231;a comment ?


----------



## Luc G (29 Juin 2006)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Sans déconner ?  Et vous appelez ça comment ?



des pinnipèdes, pourquoi tu demandes ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juin 2006)

Je pense à ça d'un coup, il y avait pas eu déjà quelques posts de l'écrieur l'année dernière? Un truc dans le même genre et qui est tombé à plat en quelques jours?


----------



## Melounette (29 Juin 2006)

Bin oui mais là il fait chaud, ça parle de forniquer, donc c'est tout de suite plus vendeur quoi.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Bin oui mais là il fait chaud, ça parle de forniquer, donc c'est tout de suite plus vendeur quoi.


Tu sais, ça n'est « vendeur » que parce que ça intéresse *tout le monde*.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Juin 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je pense à ça d'un coup, il y avait pas eu déjà quelques posts de l'écrieur l'année dernière? Un truc dans le même genre et qui est tombé à plat en quelques jours?


Si, si. Tu connais la recherche de MacG?


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Si, si. Tu connais la recherche de MacG?



Pas envie de rechercher...
Pour un sujet intéressant ok, mais là...


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2006)

Fab'... au lieu de critiquer tout le temps... alors que nous, je n'ose même pas te dire que Cock Robin c'est de la merde parce que je ne veux pas vesquer mon earthWindAndFire préféré, tu ferais bien d'apprendre une recette imparable qu'on répêtait et qui marchait sur macgé lors de ton inscription : "si l'herbe ne te plait pas, t'es pas obligé de venir brouter dans ce champ là, tu peux aller brouter ailleurs", ya plein d'autres sujets qui n'attendent que toi. Ceci dit en toute amitié, mon cher Fab'. Car venir critiquer encore et encore, ça ne va que renforcer les décisions des administrateurs de fermer le bar et la conviction de Chaton de se barrer car le bar n'est qu'un moule à huîtres, tu vois ? il aime pas qu'on vienne cracher dans la soupe quand on pourrait faire soi-même un sujet intéressant avec ses petits doigts.

ps : le coup des posteurs inconnus qui poste un truc sur tout le monde, je l'ai inventé... 

d'ailleurs et tiré du sujet dont je ne parle pas, je cite Yann-Bleiz parce que ça me fait plaisir



> alèm tu es IRREMPLAÇABLE !!!
> alèm tu es l'IDOLE de toute une génération !!!
> alèm tu es une MUSE pour tous les artistes !!!
> alèm tu es NOTRE RAISON DE VIVRE à tous !!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Merde !!!!  Vbull déconne ! Il modère le mot p.omme !!!! :affraid: !!!!



c'est normal, t'as mis un point entre le p et le o.:rose::rose::rose::rose::rose: c'est pas ça? p'ting, démarre mal cette révolution


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Fab'... au lieu de critiquer tout le temps... alors que nous, je n'ose même pas te dire que Cock Robin c'est de la merde parce que je ne veux pas vesquer mon earthWindAndFire préféré, tu ferais bien d'apprendre une recette imparable qu'on répêtait et qui marchait sur macgé lors de ton inscription : "si l'herbe ne te plait pas, t'es pas obligé de venir brouter dans ce champ là, tu peux aller brouter ailleurs", ya plein d'autres sujets qui n'attendent que toi. Ceci dit en toute amitié, mon cher Fab'. Car venir critiquer encore et encore, ça ne va que renforcer les décisions des administrateurs de fermer le bar et la conviction de Chaton de se barrer car le bar n'est qu'un moule à huîtres, tu vois ? il aime pas qu'on vienne cracher dans la soupe quand on pourrait faire soi-même un sujet intéressant avec ses petits doigts.
> 
> ps : le coup des posteurs inconnus qui poste un truc sur tout le monde, je l'ai inventé...
> 
> d'ailleurs et tiré du sujet dont je ne parle pas, je cite Yann-Bleiz parce que ça me fait plaisir



ENcore mieux que la recherche... L'ALÈM!!!

Merci mon Rémy!


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> ENcore mieux que la recherche... L'ALÈM!!!
> 
> Merci mon Rémy!




SERVICE !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2006)

Vla qu'il parle suisse maintenant... :affraid:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Vla qu'il parle suisse maintenant... :affraid:



Non, en Suisse, ça donnerait : SEEEEERVICE!!!


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2006)

In&#233;dit, je poste une photo des membres du Cercle...  ou pas... 









_j'adore le nom du site : orifice.net !!_


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2006)

Pas s&#251;r... &#231;a va troller derri&#232;re.


----------



## teo (30 Juin 2006)

Suisse suisse...


Voil&#224; bien un frouze qui poste...  Enfin. Presque 

C'&#233;tait lors de la petite sauterie pour l'Introduction de SB et moi c'est &#231;a ? 
Souvenirs souvenirs :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Juin 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Suisse suisse...
> 
> 
> Voilà bien un *frouze* qui poste...  Enfin. Presque



Ben... Pour avoir fréquenté les *pives* un certain temps, je refais mieux leur accent que dans les pubs...


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Suisse suisse...
> 
> 
> Voilà bien un frouze qui poste...  Enfin. Presque
> ...




Ouais... c'est Amok qui a fait la photo...  


ps : Sonny, je t'avais dit que le fusil à pompes, ça ferait tâche !  tout ça pour faire comprendre à teo de ne pas trop s'approcher de toi ...


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2006)

Marrant derri&#232;re, j'avais jamais vu un gode &#224; poign&#233;.


----------



## teo (30 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... c'est Amok qui a fait la photo...
> 
> 
> ps : Sonny, je t'avais dit que le fusil à pompes, ça ferait tâche !  tout ça pour faire comprendre à teo de ne pas trop s'approcher de toi ...



Ouais, mais bon, fallait le voir à Ibiza y'a quelques années, à l'époque il en redemandait pourtant...

:love: _Pop' !_ :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

l'écrieur a dit:
			
		

> *Tout revient donc toujours au sexe ?*
> 
> Bien sûr. Tout revient au sexe parce que tout vient du sexe. La libido est notre moteur créatif, c'est chez elle qu'il faut puiser l'impulsion de l'art, de l'amour et de la colère, qui sont ses trois facettes flamboyantes. Je baise, donc je suis ! Ceux qui ne baisent pas n'existent pas. Hormis les drogués, comme ceux que j'ai connus à mes dépens, tous les criminels sexuels cherchent d'abord à sortir du néant dans lequel ils survivent. C'est pour cela que la baise doit être obligatoire. Pour qu'il n'y ait plus de violeurs, et moins d'assassins. Si la société éduquait les gens à mieux baiser, à ne plus avoir honte d'exprimer leurs désirs, à ne plus s'en tenir à des codes bourgeois, nous n'aurions pas autant de problèmes. C'est pour ça que la sexualité est notre moteur. La révolution sera sexuelle ou ne sera pas.
> 
> ...



Y'a pas que les bourgeois dans la vie. Et les codes paysans dans tous ça ?
Mon petit doigt me dit que c'est Lemmy ou c'est mon vélo qui marche pas.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

Alem a dit:
			
		

> ps : l'écrieur est arrêté faute de fonds... la justice ayant ordonnée une saisie ainsi que le placement au bagne de Cayenne de ses journalistes.


tiens tiens .... dire que j'allais raté ça quand même, merci SM
figurez vous que je ne lis pas tout mais vraiment pas tout

Backcat ça va l'enfer ou le paradis ?

Pfff on m'a toujours dit de tourner sept fois la langue dans ma bouche.

Bon je continue ma lecture ça tombe bien, j'ai du temps à perdre.
J'aurais put poster mes reflexions sur l'Europe mais là y'a du cas psy, au moins ça j'my connais. 

Alem, je te cite juste parceque je déclique


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2006)

Hein ? :sleep: Pas de question trop compliqu&#233;e, j'ai eu un rude week-end...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Hein ? :sleep: Pas de question trop compliquée, j'ai eu un rude week-end...



Moi aussi.  Peut-être pas pour les mêmes raisons cependant.

Restons moyennement compliqué malgré tout... :rateau: 
Et remarquons cette "contradiction interne" d'un mouvement comme le Micazara : celui qui professe les doctrines du mouvement avec ce ton (plus ou moins) anarchiste du discours, est déjà présenté comme un "leader". L'Anarchie (anarkhia), et sa théorisation idéologique par l'anarchisme, c'est justement l'absence de hiérarchie, de coercition autoritaire sur les individus, donc de... "leader".


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2006)

Là je vais aller me recoucher  
Je relis.
Bien vu. 
Bon finalement je reste.


----------



## rezba (3 Juillet 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi.  Peut-être pas pour les mêmes raisons cependant.
> 
> Restons moyennement compliqué malgré tout... :rateau:
> Et remarquons cette "contradiction interne" d'un mouvement comme le Micazara : celui qui professe les doctrines du mouvement avec ce ton (plus ou moins) anarchiste du discours, est déjà présenté comme un "leader". L'Anarchie (anarkhia), et sa théorisation idéologique par l'anarchisme, c'est justement l'absence de hiérarchie, de coercition autoritaire sur les individus, donc de... "leader".



Tiens, ça me fait penser qu'il va falloir qu'on parle de leader et de leadership, dans le fil sur la décentralisation.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2006)

Merde alors... et si... le but de micazara n'&#233;tait pas vraiment l'anarchie ???

:mouais:



C'est malin tiens. Je m'inflige des mots de cr&#226;nes &#224; moi tout seul. Finalement, je vais me contenter de vous lire, &#231;a devrait aller tout seul


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Merde alors... et si... le but de micazara n'était pas vraiment l'anarchie ???
> 
> :mouais:
> 
> ...




m***e!, mirza a marqué un but et personne me l'a dit!

MIIIIIRRZZA mon petit, t'es pas fini, viens, on a un rôle pour toi, buteur en équipe de *****  

Révolutionnne veincrhra


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Merde alors... et si... le but de micazara n'était pas vraiment l'anarchie ???
> 
> :mouais:
> 
> ...



Fais pas ton faux naïf, chaton. Tu sais aussi bien que moi que derrière tout çà le but est toujours inévitablement le même : le pouvoir.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2006)

Ben oui. Mais moi je le sais sans r&#233;fl&#233;chir  J'ai les outils qui vont bien


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui. Mais moi je le sais sans réfléchir  J'ai les outils qui vont bien




L'instinct félin, quoi. 
[Mode cirage de pompe du modo] T'es vraiment un génie [/Mode cirage de pompe du modo].


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2006)

/mode pretty woman on
Va falloir encore plus de cirage je crois...
/mode off


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> /mode pretty woman on
> Va falloir encore plus de cirage je crois...
> /mode off



Au prix du cirage à l'heure actuelle ?!!! Mais tu veux ma ruine !!!


----------



## rezba (4 Juillet 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Fais pas ton faux naïf, chaton. Tu sais aussi bien que moi que derrière tout çà le but est toujours inévitablement le même : le pouvoir.




Le pouvoir sur quoi ? Le pouvoir de faire quoi ? Je n'arrive pas à saisir le sens de tout ça.

Nous avons une offensive du groupuscule peuplé d'inconnus qui nous connnaissent, emmené par un prêtre ou une prétresse, du nom de micazara. Ils veulent quoi ? On ne sait trop. Nous égratigner gratuitement ? Ou nous amener au don de nous ? Leur charabia n'est pas très clair, mais en lisant on subbodore.
Se révele dans ce premier mouvement un autre groupe hédoniste, la Horde, constitué, lui, de posteurs bien réels, en tout cas bien connus. Que veulent-ils ? Rien. Ou plutôt, si : tout. Et, encore une fois, si  je m'en réfère à l'interview mené par la balbutiante presse forumesque, tout gratuitement. Un mouvement anti-utilitariste. Bien. A quoi çela sert-il ? On ne sait pas très bien, mais on retient la leçon.
Puis la première vague semble s'effondrer, et une troisième prend naissance. Des dissidents de la première, dont on jurerait que le manfieste est une synthèse anti-autoritaire des deux premières. Et qui débouche sur quoi ? Une tentative de prise de parole féminine, dont les accents libertaires semblent se noyer dans le flot sub-urbain.
Peut-on parler d'offensive généralisée ? Non. Tout ça passe au dessus de la plupart d'entre nous. Et les admins et modos semblent d'ailleurs s'en battre l'oreille.
Est-ce une révolution ? Visiblement, seuls les contempteurs d'un passé peu glorieux, entraînés par la redite de l'histoire du bar, semble voir là le recommencement d'un jeu pourtant épuiséé dans sa forme. J'ai bien relu toutes les déclarations des groupuscules, et aucune ne parle jamais de révolution. Mais l'idée d'un fil interminable, dans lequel on pourrait flooder à bon escient, tout en regardant des héros s'empailler virtuellement, fait visiblement naitre des nostalgies même chez les plus jeunes.
Pas de révolution, donc. Alors quoi ? Le pouvoir sur quoi ?
Le pouvoir, ici, c'est les clés de la technique. Une tentative de renversement des modérateurs ? Pas crédible.
A la limite, de subversion de la technique forumesque. Pas d'attaque de face, mais une infiltration de profil ?
L'idée est bonne. Mais limitée, non ?
Bref, de quel pouvoir parle-t-on ?

C'est ma spécialité, l'étude du  pouvoir. Et là, j'achope.

Ou alors.... Ou alors, c'est une tentative coordonnée de prise de pouvoir sur le sens. 
Les artilleurs hordeux et les vestales dadas cherchent à corrompre notre vision de l'échange, à imposer un anti-utilitarisme libertaire mal défini.
Ou à concurencer les donneurs de sens habituels, genre le Doc et moi.

Si c'est le cas, je crains qu'ils ne soient pas assez nombreux. 






Ou alors.... ou alors les zozos et les zezettes en question ne veulent pas le pouvoir pour eux, mais ils veulent nous le donner. Là, là, c'est utopiste.
On est bien trop cons pour le prendre.


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Les artilleurs hordeux et les vestales dadas cherchent &#224; corrompre notre vision de l'&#233;change, &#224; imposer un anti-utilitarisme libertaire mal d&#233;fini.
> Ou &#224; concurencer les donneurs de sens habituels, genre le Doc et moi.



J'aime bien le parall&#232;le que tu fais  

Pour ce qui est du reste, corrompre le sens des mots pour forcer l'esprit &#224; fonctionner autrement dans le but que cela ait des r&#233;percussions sur la vision de l'&#233;change, pourquoi pas. C'est s&#251;r, je regarderai mon biscuit bien dans les yeux lors de la prochaine pause et lui poserait la question en face. Dis, toi, substitut de maff&#233;, qu'est-ce que tu veux ? M'imposer ta sensualit&#233; beurr&#233;e ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Des mots compliqués que j'ai pas tout compris



Mais...
Mais alors c'est la GUERRE??!! 
C'est ça?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Juillet 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Mais...
> Mais alors c'est la GUERRE??!!
> C'est ça?


Tu as tout &#224; fait raison. Tu n'as pas tout compris.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2006)

Bobby, tu voudrais faire donner la troupe maintenant ? La L&#233;gion par exemple. Nous n'aurions qu'&#224; nous rallier &#224; ton panache pustuleux, et tel un moderne Simon de Montfort tu t'&#233;crierais : "Bannissez les tous, Doc Evil reconna&#238;tra les siens ?"


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juillet 2006)

On ne donne pas du sens voyons, on le l&#232;che


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Juillet 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Bobby, tu voudrais faire donner la troupe maintenant ? La L&#233;gion par exemple. Nous n'aurions qu'&#224; nous rallier &#224; ton panache pustuleux, et tel un moderne Simon de Montfort tu t'&#233;crierais : "Bannissez les tous, Doc Evil reconna&#238;tra les siens ?"


Je ne peux faire &#231;a, malheureusement...

La Horde n'est ni rassemblable ni vraisemblable, ni vindicative pour un sou.

D'ailleurs, je crois bien qu'il y a des amalgames qui se sont fait, provoqu&#233;s par un marionnettiste invisible...
Car personnellement je n'ai jamais entendu dire que micazara ait pu avoir un rapport avec la Horde...
Je pense qu'un ou des odieux personnages tentent de s'attirer le m&#233;rite de saines initiatives prises par d'autres.
Des malhonn&#234;tes aux id&#233;es noires qui essayent de r&#233;cup&#233;rer un non-mouvement pour alimenter leurs projets rancuniers, des sales types quoi.

Tout &#231;a sent mauvais les enfants...
Tr&#232;s mauvais...

Il y a des gens qui travaillent dans l'ombre, mais la lumi&#232;re sera faite, je n'en doute pas.
Le mouvement micazariste semble d'ailleurs se d&#233;sagr&#233;ger de lui-m&#234;me, ce n'est pas &#233;tonnant...

Je pr&#233;f&#232;re attendre patiemment, neutre comme un supermoquette, en bricolant mes cocktails molotov.

[MODE=perche &#233;norme pour une vanne de merde]Ca m'occupe les mains en plus.[/MODE]


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juillet 2006)

Chuis pas neutre, j'ai trop de boulot, sinon j'aurais mont&#233; un mouvement pileux, avec melounette car fabfab m'a pas mal d&#233;crit.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> ...seuls les contempteurs d'un passé peu glorieux, entraînés par la redite de l'histoire du bar, semblent voir là le recommencement d'un jeu pourtant épuisé dans sa forme.


Ça, c'est une phrase.


----------



## Amok (4 Juillet 2006)

Bon, maintenant le pustuleux va retirer ses doigts de son nez, Ed la tronche va cesser de lorgner la poitrine de sa voisine et les autres de dormir ! Tout le monde se l&#232;ve et r&#233;cite avec moi :

"Le mod&#233;rateur est notre ma&#238;tre &#224; tous, il a tous les droits et nous plions l'&#233;chine sous son regard*. De toutes les couleurs du monde (3 fois) le vert est celle que je pr&#233;f&#232;re (3 fois). J'aime le vert, j'aime le vert et suis pr&#234;t aux pires bassesses pour lui &#234;tre agr&#233;able (non, Ed, tu d&#233;nonceras tes camarades plus tard, inutile de lever le doigt).
En canon : 
Le vert est la couleur que je pr&#233;f&#232;re (3 fois)"





* Cette phrase fera l'objet d'un d&#233;bat dinatoire &#224; Paris en Ao&#251;t. 30&#8364; / personne mais pour ce prix vous pouvez embrasser qui vous voulez selon la technique qui vous est propre.


----------



## Melounette (4 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Chuis pas neutre, j'ai trop de boulot, sinon j'aurais monté un mouvement pileux, avec melounette car fabfab m'a pas mal décrit.


uh ?Il t'a décrit où le Fabounet ?  Bah quand tu veux je fais des trucs velus avec toi, mais euh là il fait chaud.:sleep: Je pense que c'est pour ça qu'on entend plus parler de mimi Cracra là, d'ailleurs. Au dessus de 30 degrés, la révolution se terre. Ni l'aut' Médusa d'ailleurs. Ils ont peut-être fondu. 
Bref, c'est couillon, j'attendais un peu un nouvel épisode. M'sieur l'écrieur ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le vert est la couleur que je préfère (3 fois).


Je préfère le rouge. N'y vois aucune marque de servilité, c'est juste une histoire de teint à flatter.

Pour le repas, j'attends de connaître la liste des inscrits.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Juillet 2006)

Le mod&#233;rateurAmok est notre ma&#238;tre &#224; tous, il a tous les droits et nous plions l'&#233;chine sous son regard.
De toutes les couleurs du monde
De toutes les couleurs du monde
De toutes les couleurs du monde

le vert est celle que je pr&#233;f&#232;re
le vert est celle que je pr&#233;f&#232;re
le vert est celle que je pr&#233;f&#232;re

J'aime le vert, j'aime le vert et suis pr&#234;t aux pires bassesses pour lui &#234;tre agr&#233;able.

_A S.A.S Amok, je vous ai envoy&#233; un MP. Il contient les informations demand&#233;es. _


edit : je vais peut-&#234;tre en faire ma signature, c'est tellement beau.


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> J'aime le vert, j'aime le vert et suis prêt aux pires bassesses pour lui être agréable.



Le ninja n'est décidément plus ce qu'il était


----------



## Amok (4 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> * Cette phrase fera l'objet d'un débat dinatoire à Paris en Août. 30 / personne mais pour ce prix vous pouvez embrasser qui vous voulez selon la technique qui vous est propre.



Changement de programme. Je reçois à l'instant un MP de Melounette qui propose de donner 30 aux 30 premiers qui l'embrassent (avec photo à l'appui). "C'est trop cool", précise t-elle, "et en tant qu'intermitente du spectacle je vais pouvoir compter ca dans mes horaires effectués vu que c'est une démarche artistique".
A cette occasion, l'apéritif sera également offert aux bisouilleurs et aux membres de la Horde, du cercle et tout autre membre de n'importe quoi (pas besoin d'embrasser si présentation de la carte de membre).


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Le ninja n'est décidément plus ce qu'il était


Alors l&#224;, non. 
Je suis et j'ai toujours &#233;t&#233; quelqu'un &#224; qui on ne peut se fier.


Et j'en suis fier.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Changement de programme. Je reçois à l'instant un MP de Melounette qui propose de donner 30 aux 30 premiers qui l'embrassent (avec photo à l'appui). "C'est trop cool", précise t-elle, "et en tant qu'intermitente du spectacle je vais pouvoir compter ca dans mes horaires effectués vu que c'est une démarche artistique".
> A cette occasion, l'apéritif sera également offert aux bisouilleurs et aux membres de la Horde, du cercle et tout autre *membre de n'importe quoi* (pas besoin d'embrasser si présentation de la carte de membre).



C'est pas très sympa pour DocEvil.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas très sympa pour DocEvil.


Amok n'est jamais très sympa avec moi. Puisqu'il méprise les êtres serviles et que je voue une haine profonde aux délateurs, tu viens donc de te faire deux bons amis.


----------



## rezba (4 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> &#199;a, c'est une phrase.


Avec une grosse faute d'accord, mais c'est une phrase, je te l'accorde.

Et surtout, quelle relance !


----------



## Amok (4 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Amok n'est jamais très sympa avec moi.



C'est vrai. Note que parfois, même si je te déteste vraiment, je te trouve de bon côtés, hein ?! Par exemple quand, découvrant cette nouvelle pseudo révolution tu t'es en audio sur iChat mis à chanter à capello "j'ai la guitare qui me démange" du regretté Yves Duteil. Ton côté Madelon m'enchante !


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Alors là, non.
> Je suis et j'ai toujours été quelqu'un à qui on ne peut se fier.
> Et j'en suis fier.




La constance de la faucuserie . Au moins, pas de surprise  Mimicracra doit t'avoir dans son viseur infra-rouge


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai. Note que parfois, m&#234;me si je te d&#233;teste vraiment, je te trouve de bon c&#244;t&#233;s, hein ?! Par exemple quand, d&#233;couvrant cette nouvelle pseudo r&#233;volution tu t'es en audio sur iChat mis &#224; chanter &#224; capello "j'ai la guitare qui me d&#233;mange" du regrett&#233; Yves Duteil. Ton c&#244;t&#233; Madelon m'enchante !


Que les autres me pardonnent ce message personnel, mais dis, t'as pens&#233; &#224; rappeler M. Matthieu de _Pleine Vie_ ? Une de tes groupies vient de claquer (la chaleur, probablement) et il se fait du mouron pour son enqu&#234;te...


----------



## Melounette (4 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Changement de programme. Je reçois à l'instant un MP de Melounette qui propose de donner 30 aux 30 premiers qui l'embrassent (avec photo à l'appui). "C'est trop cool", précise t-elle, "et en tant qu'intermitente du spectacle je vais pouvoir compter ca dans mes horaires effectués vu que c'est une démarche artistique".
> A cette occasion, l'apéritif sera également offert aux bisouilleurs et aux membres de la Horde, du cercle et tout autre membre de n'importe quoi (pas besoin d'embrasser si présentation de la carte de membre).


Krrr krrr krrr. Nawak. Ouais ça pourrait faire concurrence à Yoko Ono, au lieu de donner des p'tits bouts de robe et de finir en sous-vêtements, je donnerais des p'tits bouts de moi, et je finirais en squelette intégral. J'appelle le théâtre du Ranelagh immédiatement.\o/
Pfff, inscrivez-vous, loguez-vous qu'ils disaient, bin qu'est-ce qu'il faut pas faire pour s'introduire dans les hautes sphères du Mac. J'suis déjà épuisée.:sleep: 
Gloire aux verts, aux rouges, tout ça.


----------



## Amok (4 Juillet 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> qu'est-ce qu'il faut pas faire pour s'introduire



Oups, je n'ai pas reçu ce MP là !


----------



## Amok (4 Juillet 2006)

Mackie ayant des probl&#232;mes de connexion m'a demand&#233; de relayer son message.

"Dit a M&#233;lounette que je sui dakort surtou qu'elle at les cheuveu rouge et que je trouve ca tr&#232; bau. "

Si je puis oser un petit conseil M&#233;lou : prends garde a la conso de houblon du Mackie. Rouge sur violet (sa couleur naturelle en fin de soir&#233;e), ca va le faire virer au vert et nous sommes plusieurs ici  &#224; savoir que quand le Mackie est vert de peau, le bouquet final n'est pas loin. Il a la r&#233;tine d'une sensibilit&#233; extr&#232;me. Ceci &#233;tant tu me sembles prompte &#224; de nouvelles exp&#233;riences artistiques, donc &#224; toi de voir. De fait, tu ne risques pas grand chose si ce n'est une permanente ruin&#233;e &#224; l'acide gastrique.


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juillet 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> qu'est-ce qu'il faut pas faire pour s'introduire dans les hautes sph&#232;res du Mac



L'inverse n'est pas faux non plus, remarque  




			
				Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Gloire aux verts, aux rouges, tout &#231;a.



On t'a pr&#233;venue qu'il faudra aussi repasser les jupes de la Bengilli et astiquer sa clarinette, lustrer les weston d'Amok, comptabiliser les bisous de Nephou et comprendre tous les posts de Benjamin concernant sa manipulation tr&#232;s personnelle de vBulletin, voire corriger Mackie ? C'est du boulot et en plus Doc est en option....


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai. Note que parfois, même si je te déteste vraiment, je te trouve de bon côtés, hein ?! Par exemple quand, découvrant cette nouvelle pseudo révolution tu t'es en audio sur iChat mis à chanter à capello "j'ai la guitare qui me démange" du regretté Yves Duteil. Ton côté Madelon m'enchante !



Ha ben ça alors je me tiens tranquille, et pis je passe pour une tarte dans une citation anodine qui ne me concerne pas  
Moi je vous regarde depuis dt'a l'heure, j'ai pourtant posté ici
et je n'ai aucune nouvelle dans l'abonnement...:mouais:

Mmmmm


----------



## Melounette (4 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> On t'a prévenue qu'il faudra aussi repasser les jupes de la Bengilli et astiquer sa clarinette, lustrer les weston d'Amok, comptabiliser les bisous de Nephou et comprendre tous les posts de Benjamin concernant sa manipulation très personnelle de vBulletin, voire corriger Mackie ? C'est du boulot et en plus Doc est en option....


Ah nan, nan, mais moi j'intermitte ici. Faut voir ça avec le p'tit personnel permanent du lieu.
Odré, t'inquiète t'es pas la seule à passer pour une tarte. De toute façon, y a de tout içi, des tartes, des quiches, du cassoulet et même des steacks hachés. Une table d'hôte que ça va devenir, j'te l'dis moué. 
Bon en attendant on s'en bat l'oeil, est-ce que quelqu'un a des nouvelles de mimicracra, c'est quand la nouvelle parution du laid crieur ? Siouplé.


----------



## Luc G (4 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Le modérateurAmok est notre maître à tous, il a tous les droits et nous plions l'échine sous son regard.



On lit vraiment n'importe quoi au bar, maintenant  je ne comprends pas que les modos laissent passer des âneries pareilles


----------



## Lila (4 Juillet 2006)

..ânerie ..? ...modos ..?...
tu fais un parallèle là non ?


----------



## Pierrou (5 Juillet 2006)

bon alors ? y s'passe quoi ici? on s'en va trois jours et c'est d&#233;j&#224; la merde !  
irr&#233;v&#233;rence envers les modos, messages &#224; caract&#232;re magnifiquement cynique, second, troisi&#232;me degr&#233; ( et plus si affinit&#233;s ), transpiration sur le clavier... 

quel joyeux bordel ! 

quant &#224; moi me voil&#224; en excursion &#224; Paris, pr&#234;t &#224; propager la r&#233;volution micazarienne ou tout autre genre de pens&#233;e subversive en allant tabasser du supporter ahuri &#224; coup de  barre &#224; mine, demain soir sur les champs &#233;lys&#233;es ! :rateau:

on  s'occupe comme on peut apr&#232;s tout, et quoi de plus jouissif que de faire gicler la cervelle d'un peuvre &#234;tre d&#233;c&#233;r&#233;br&#233;, abruti et bouff&#233; par l'h&#233;donisme consum&#233;riste ambiant de notre soci&#233;t&#233;, nous faisant miroiter les lucioles et les chim&#232;res d'une pseudo fraternit&#233; mondiale autour d'une sph&#232;re de cuir high-tech &#224; presque 1000 euros, pendant que dans les tribunes pr&#233;sidentilles, les personnalit&#233;s les plus bouffies de suffisance grasse agitent des &#233;charpes, une corona &#224; la main ?

hum, bon j'm'&#233;nerve un peu moi, ce soir, &#231;a doit &#234;tre la chaleur.... en plus j'aime bien mater le foot quand c'est la france qui joue... 

*En fait j'crois bien que je suis un faux cul...

je dois donc payer.... *

_Des volontaires pour me faire subir un supplice quelquonque ? _


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2006)

Les faux cul c'est d'une autre époque :rateau:


----------



## Melounette (5 Juillet 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> _Des volontaires pour me faire subir un supplice quelquonque ? _


mmmh ? Oui on m'appelle ?


----------



## Pierrou (5 Juillet 2006)

ouais, chais pas, &#231;a fait longtemps qu'on m'a pas &#233;cartel&#233; &#224; l'ancienne :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (5 Juillet 2006)

on est en train de se perdre, l&#224;.........


----------



## Melounette (5 Juillet 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> ouais, chais pas, ça fait longtemps qu'on m'a pas écartelé à l'ancienne :rateau:


Ah bin ouais, mais non. Ca c'est le boulot des hommes en vert. Je te les envoie, c'est des vrais pros. Moi je fais dans la punition classique, un peu passée mais toujours aussi agréable.  Le p'tit commerce quoi.


----------



## Pierrou (5 Juillet 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Ah bin ouais, mais non. Ca c'est le boulot des hommes en vert. Je te les envoie, c'est des vrais pros. Moi je fais dans la punition classique, un peu passée mais toujours aussi agréable.  Le p'tit commerce quoi.



Ouais, amateurisme quoi...


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> on est en train de se perdre, là........



Non. On est déjà perdu...


----------



## Lila (5 Juillet 2006)

...bon ben perdu pour perdu !!!!!  :rose: 


Ps Yvos  : pardon


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...bon ben perdu pour perdu !!!!!  :rose:
> 
> 
> Ps Yvos  : pardon



   C'est la coupe "bien dégagé derrière les oreilles" ?


----------



## Lila (5 Juillet 2006)

...et ce sourire ......ce sourire .....

...ça me rappelle quelqu'un ...mais qui ????   

...édenté certes ..mais sadique !


----------



## tirhum (5 Juillet 2006)

celui-ci ?!........ :mouais:


----------



## Lila (5 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> celui-ci ?!........




..celui là tu veux dire ?????


chépa  

 
:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..celui l&#224; tu veux dire ?????
> 
> 
> ch&#233;pa
> ...



Joli bonnet en pure laine vierge  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

Je vois... je vois. Je m'absente 36 heures et on croit que c'est arriv&#233;. 

Bon. Ben &#231;a va &#234;tre un carnage. Viendrez pas vous plaindre apr&#232;s, hein....


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juillet 2006)

T'as raison

Allez tiens

http://www.reghardware.co.uk/2006/07/06/usb_missile_launcher/


----------



## rezba (6 Juillet 2006)

T'&#233;tais parti ?
Il me semblait que l'air &#233;tait plus frais.


----------

